# HID problem



## subforeman (Jan 2, 2010)

just installed an H3 6000K kit on my '06 Brute Force 750. i wired everything up correctly (i think) and put a 30 amp relay on it, but when i turn the lights on, both HID's just flicker for about 2 seconds then they go off. anyone know what could be the problem or how to fix it?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I've never done this mod, but all electrical components have to have a good ground to work properly. Did you run the ground all the way to the negaitive post on the battery, or use a frame bolt? The battery negative is the best option in my opinion. Good luck, I want to do mine too, maybe this winter...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine did something very similar to that and it was the connection from the relay harness to the ballast on my right headlight... the left one lit up fine but the right one would flicker. I put some dielectric grease in it and put back together and never looked back till later when my fuse block got filled up with mud and the fuse wasnt making a good connection. That made both lights flicker but they would never light up completely. Cleaned the block and replaced with new fuse and grease and problem solved. Havnt had any more issues.


----------

